# Anti-reverse doesn't anti



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

The anti-reverse in one of my little Siennas has suddenly stopped working rendering it useless.
As I don't understand how the anti-reverse works I can't suss out what the problem maybe.
There could well be a grain or two of sand stuck in an obscure place after I fell over in the shallows while flats fishing last week.
As its only a Sienna its not worth spending much on any repair.
Is it now just a bunch of spare parts for my other reel?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

With that mentality, its a perfect time to open it up for yourself and inspect the issue. Who knows you may be able to identify and fix the issue.

If you decide to pull apart the clutch, do it in a confined space. The springs can shoot off in any direction.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

This may help.http://www.ultimateangling.co.za/index. ... ic=11567.0

Its probably just a loose clip. Should be able to make it permanently anti reverse if you cant fix it.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I tried that link but its one of those websites designed for modern widescreen computers - mine is an ancient laptop so I could only see the left side of the photos  
Anyway, I thought "bugger it", if its not working what harm can it do to totally dismantle the anti-reverse, even with the threat of springs disappearing everywhere. No sand or grime found, put it all back together (pointy tweezers required to position the pesky springs) and still doesn't work  
Fiddled with it a bit and couldn't work out was wrong - UNTIL - I realised that the collar that the roller bearings are supposed to lock onto has one end thicker than the other.
Silly me had put it back on back-to-front after servicing the reel a few days ago - DOH!!!!!
Flipped it around and now it works just fine  
Thanks guys for the suggestions - you just didn't take into account my silliness


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It feels a bit like winning the lotto when you manage to sort out one of those problems, even better when you do so after buying a replacement.


----------

